# Mickey Mouse Knows Sit, Down, Head Down, Stay, and OK Release!



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*I wanted to share with you the gains we've made in training Mickey Mouse * *(who is only 4 months old!!!)** Last night, he learned to put his HEAD DOWN on command after only 11 repetitions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Snow White does that already so that she will stay still with her head on a mini pillow while I do her topknots. I've been working on the SIT and DOWN and staying frozen that way until I release him with the word OKAY. I always give him vitamins and baby food as a reward, along with praise.

Last night though, we tried something new. I started using a washcloth as a TRAINING MAT because he can lie down totally and not even go past the edges, due to his tiny size hahaha. I placed the washcloth in the corner of the bathroom floor as a visual reminder of where to put on his "thinking cap" to focus during training, since they get so easily distracted. I let him run around in between mini training sessions, so he can get his mind off of the work hehe! But then he realizes that to get more love and baby food, the Washcloth MAT is the place to be... so he comes running back to the mat and sits down LOL.

I just find it hilarious that just like many puppies, he is sooo literal...so if I ask him to lie DOWN, he has to sit first 'cause that is how he learned it. It only took 13 repetitions though to get that DOWN correctly. With the head down, he first sniffed the floor so I GENTLY held his head in place with only 1 finger until I said okay, and it took only 4 reps of that before he did HEAD DOWN on his own. I am making a video tonight or in the coming days (to get my mind OFF of work and ONTO puppy love hehe)... and to prove his progress haha. I will share it ASAP but boy do I love my little SmartyPants. He is just as talented as my darling little Snow White maltese is.*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

YAY!!







You must be so proud to be owned by such a smart cookie!!









I can't wait to see the video.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like Mickey Mouse is really smart for his young age!







I can't wait to see a video so then I can see how it's done and train my dogs!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Sounds like Mickey Mouse is as bright as he is beautiful!!! Go, Mickey!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Sounds like Mickey Mouse is as bright as he is beautiful!!! Go, Mickey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I echo that! You must be a good trainer too!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Maggie was a quick learner, too, but Molly is NOT. Molly is so much MORE hyper. I guess they are like people..all different strengths and weaknesses, huh?

Anyway, congrats to Mickey Mouse and to YOU, WHO must be an awesome trainer! Where did you learn all those tricks to training anyway? I can't wait to see the video, too. Maybe I will try these things with Molly since nothing else I've tried works (she's almost 6 months now).


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You suck.

No wait, your dog sucks.










Oh who am I kidding? That's just fantastic. How proud you must be! Yes, little Mr. Smarty Pants indeed!! The washcloth idea is brilliant!!


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

he looks like a cutie who's a smartie...
btw could u come over and train my donbi too


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Chandra, you're killing us with all the things you babies can do. Now mine have taught me a thing or two, water, fresh... faster mommie and treats mommie faster. uuhmmm. Ours are training us. You are brilliant!
Aimee


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Great job Chandra! I am off to look for a husband sized washcloth...sit, stay, head down, give me your credit card. Ha!

Seriously, Mickey Mouse is a smart puppy!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Great job Chandra! I am off to look for a husband sized washcloth...sit, stay, head down, give me your credit card. Ha!
> 
> Seriously, Mickey Mouse is a smart puppy![/B]


 















good one!


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

what a smart you you have there! I don't think Ginger does anything on command still and she's way passed puppy stage!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What a smart little one you have!! 

( NADDIE!! DID YOU SEE THAT?)







lol


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I just wanted to say.... great name for your baby!! lol


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Great job Chandra! *I am off to look for a husband sized washcloth...sit, stay, head down, give me your credit card*. Ha!
> 
> Seriously, Mickey Mouse is a smart puppy![/B]




















Melanie





> *I wanted to share with you the gains we've made in training Mickey Mouse **(who is only 4 months old!!!)** Last night, he learned to put his HEAD DOWN on command after only 11 repetitions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Snow White does that already so that she will stay still with her head on a mini pillow while I do her topknots. I've been working on the SIT and DOWN and staying frozen that way until I release him with the word OKAY. I always give him vitamins and baby food as a reward, along with praise.
> 
> Last night though, we tried something new. I started using a washcloth as a TRAINING MAT because he can lie down totally and not even go past the edges, due to his tiny size hahaha. I placed the washcloth in the corner of the bathroom floor as a visual reminder of where to put on his "thinking cap" to focus during training, since they get so easily distracted. I let him run around in between mini training sessions, so he can get his mind off of the work hehe! But then he realizes that to get more love and baby food, the Washcloth MAT is the place to be... so he comes running back to the mat and sits down LOL.
> 
> ...




*Shhh don't tell anyone the secrets... SELL THEM then move down here!*



*I need your help, with Jason, Mr Wookie, Bella Mia, Sir Micro and goodness knows who else. OH yeah the husband that wouldn't sit on a washcloth even if we paid him. *



*HAHAHAHHAAA*



*Chandra you are AMAZING! That is the big why of how your dogs are also. Good job Mickey.*



*enJOY!
Melanie*


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

OMG, a wash cloth on the floor.....Puddles would be down the hall in 5th gear....running around chairs and sofa......grrrrrrrr at the same time.....hehehe

We do many tricks, but the stay until told to move is not one of them. Puddles is a spoiled back talker (barker) and if he don't like it he will not do it.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

YIPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHat a SMARTY!! I didn't teach mine to sit, stay heel and come until about 3 weeks ago and Circe just hit the 6 mo. marker-- She does it very well and learned in about two or three tries all of the list I just mentioned back to back. I don't give myself any credit, I used dry cat food and I tell you I got RESULTS!! (brown dry cat food).

Oh please make us a video I would love to see. If I can figure out how to do it, I will try to make one of Circe.


CONGRATULAIONS!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Mickey Mouse is a quick learner but where are the pictures?? He has a great teacher









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Chandra,

Now add "swim" heheheee

What a treat that Mickey Mouse is! What an amazing person you are.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> *Chandra,
> 
> Now add "swim" heheheee
> 
> ...



I AM AFRAID TO LET NEMO GO SWIMMING, HE MIGHT SINK TO THE BOTTOM..LOL


ANDREA~ (WANNA MAKE A BET)..LOL


----------

